# 2007 Halloween Give out Thread



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Well were getting close with only 61 days 10 hours, 46 mins and 8 7 6 5 ... you know the drill.

So what is everyone giving out this year. 


Last year I did the Koolaid Jammers and little baggies of candies, gum balls and a ring... 

I think I will do the same this year. It was a hit. I will change up the baggies but for sure am keeping the jammers.... 

What are you doing?


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Popcorn, hot dogs and Kool Aid for their "Nightmare Theater" Premier night!! (We don't ever get ToTers.  )


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

We give out a choice of juice boxes or chips. The juice boxes are a huge hit as the kids are so thirsty from eating all that chocolate while trick or treating.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

yes, I got that idea from you guys last year... I couldnt remember who.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

We don't get TOTers really but I like the juice box idea, last year the kids got juice boxes around the end of TOTing and they really enjoyed it, I thought it was kinda weird at first but was a great idea after walking for so long.
I think I'll have some extra juice boxes and assorted choc. just incase we get some this year.


----------



## Hauntress (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm giving out glow-y bracelets, rings, chocolate and some hard candy. Juice boxes are an excellent idea, but the idea of a minimum of 200+ juice boxes is mind boggling. This is the second year I expect to have ToTs, as last year we had more than the usual 5-10 by drawing over 200 kids. -- Hauntress


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I have 200+ kids at my place. I am going tonight. They are 1.47 per pack of 10 right now for a back to school price. So im picking them up today. They dont take up too much room. I think I will buy 24 boxes just in case and use them for guides if I have any left over. I gave out 180 last year.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

well last year i did mix toys & candie from oriental trading for the little ones and candy bars for the older ones


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

I cant give anything out...downside to an apt. One of many Halloween downsides. However, I will make candy dishes me myself. heheh


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Yes ,now is the time to pick up the juice boxes at back to school prices. I already started picking them up. We average between 350-500 toters. The sale price for a 10pack of juice boxes is $1.50. That breaks down to 15 cents each. It actually works out to be cheaper than candy bars and the kids get enough of that.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Fun sized candy bars. With over 500 TOT's anything else is too expensive. When our numbers were smaller, we'd give out full sized bars, but that was a few years ago.


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

This year I am giving out full size realistic looking gummi eyeballs.

I am considering 2 other things also 

1 This year is my grand redo of the yard haunt.My 2007 pumpkin rot will become the new mascot. I was going to handout chocolate lollipops of the new mascot. Walmart has a jackolatern lollipop mold kit, I would just need to alter the colors when I fill em to reflect the vines of my mascot.

2 I am going to make a sign saying PHOTO SPOT with a Bucky hand pointing to it and offer for people to have there picture taken in the new entry way of my cemetery. If they sign a guestbook with an email address I can email them the picts with a custom border with the year and a link to the website. (no I am not charging for this )

The guestbook will allow me to get an active count of attendees, as well as comments from people.It will also give them a lifetime keepsake.

thoughts?


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

What this 'mascot' u speak of? pics?


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok well another year of going broke LOL. Ok so we have a spot for one of the neighbor kids..{girl} who dresses up like a Witch. We call that area Lil Misty...Witch in training..and she has two huge Cauldrons sitting by her for the kids to pick a toy..they are just the small toys from like OTC. Then they will get a glow in the dark braclet, a candy bag with assorted candies and usually some spider ring or small toy that fits into the bag. Usually like five small candies we stuff down in there. The small kids age up to three or four we stuff the halloween cups with a baggie of assorted candy. Ok so then they also get a drink...either, hot spider cider, room temp apple juice or hot chocolate. They choose the drink. and no i dont buy all this myself if ya wondering. I work for the elementary school and the teachers will donate candy bags to my haunt, and my volunteers will brings bags of candy since they are not at home giving out there candy so they bring it to my haunt. 
But the kids make out like lil bandits here with a good amount of things. But we only get like 300 tots here, hoping maybe we will get more this year LOL. I too have many photo ops for the parents. Ohhhhhhhhhhhh speaking of which....Ive taken pics every year and this year i will also have an area showing all the pics of folks ive taken in the past. Then the folks can take there pics from the poster or where ever i will hang the past pics. Figured they would love to see there pics from previous years and be able to have them.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow Wormy! I like the pics idea too, good idea to let them have those, im sure those are the only pics they would have for some families.


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

Last year we had over 800 trick or treaters -- so expensive items are not reasonable. we TOT from 6-8pm here and at six it starts and does not stop until 8. we actually counted last year. so we just usually get a bunch of hard candy (tootsie rolls, jolly ranchers, etc) and hand them out.


----------

